# Nightmare Before Christmas Birthday Cake for my daughter



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I had to share this cake!!! My 3 year old daughter loves Jack (she calls him the pumpkin king) and she knows all of the songs. I have no idea where her love of Halloween comes from ... 
We did a complete party Jack plates and napkins (ebay) bday balloons were halloween themed and of course the cake. A friend of mine made this by hand it was so beautiful!!!! She used fondant and gum paste for the figures.
Enjoy!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

sweet






see what I did there? god i'm good.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome cake! I bet she just LOVED it!

Thanks for sharing ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your daughter must have been thrilled when she saw that! Your friend did a great job.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh wow, E, that looks amazing!! Omigosh, I wish I could have seen her face!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is wonderful.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great. Maybe Roxy can make me one for my birthday next year.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! That might be the best b-day cake I've ever seen.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy smokes, your friend did an outstanding job on the cake. Looks awesome. Hope your daughter had a great birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

awesome cake!!


----------



## InfernoFudd (Aug 26, 2008)

Your 3 year old daughter and my 3 year old daughter ought to get together and go bowling. Mine dressed as Zero for Halloween.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks amazing!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Zero for Halloween? That is the cutest costume ever! do you have pics?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That cake is awesome. Your friend does some amazing work.


----------

